# Acrobat Reader über Kommandozeile starten



## danielandross (26. April 2007)

Hallo,
leider finde ich keine Auflistung der Kommandozeilen-parameter für acrobat reader. Meine Aufgabe ist gerade den reader zu starten und sofort ein tiff drucken zu lassen. was mir bisher noch nicht gefällt ist dass bei meinem bisherigen code immer eine adobe instanz aufgeht und aufbleibt. Am Besten wäre es wenn der Reader im hintergrund laufen würde. und eventuell nachdem ich den Microsoft office document image writer druckertreiber angesprochen habe und das tiff erstellt ist den prozess danach beende. kann mir jemand helfen ob es dazu argumente gibt die mir das machen.


```
c:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe" /t c:\TEMP\Tutorial.pdf "Microsoft Office Document Image Writer"
```


----------



## Sinac (26. April 2007)

Du hast als Paramter den Treiber- und Portnamen nicht mit angegeben, das ist AFAIK nicht optional:

AcroRd32.exe /t path printername drivername portname

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2007)

Mh... evtl. lässt sich das besser mit einem OpenSource PDF-Reader/Editor realisieren...
Schau mal auf Sourceforge.org ob du was findest...


----------



## danielandross (26. April 2007)

also ich hab jetzt den druckertreiber noch mit dazugenommen der port wird meines erachtens nirgends angezeigt. Das hat bisher noch nicht geholfen, dass adobe zu bleibt.


----------



## Sinac (26. April 2007)

Achso, das Drucken klappt, aber das Programm bleibt auf?


----------



## danielandross (26. April 2007)

genau ich will dass es sich nach dem drucken am besten sofort schließt, weil ich das alles automatisieren muss.


----------



## Sinac (27. April 2007)

Zur Not mach es mit AutoIT, wenn du etwas unter Windows automatisieren willst ist das einfach das Beste. Damit kannst du im Prinzip alles automatisieren und steuern und es ist einfach zu schreiben!
http://www.autoitscript.com/

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. April 2007)

Ich hab gehört, dass die Sprache von AutoIt nicht so doll ist und das Programm insgesamt Buggy..


----------

